# Newby



## fosco (Sep 29, 2016)

Happy Friday!

I was recommended this forum by Bean and Bud, Harrogate. I went on a beginners barista course there, which was great! It made me realise how low down the learning curve I am, gulp!

My equipment is really basic at the minute and could do with some advice, if you fancy it?

Equipment I own


Gaggia Baby
Rancilio Steam wand mod - on it's way









Bottomless portafilter, 14g non-pressurised basket - on it's way


Please recommend the following (feel free to post links)


decent milk jug

Tamper and mat

Grinder - I don't mind spending fairly decent money on this, as I know it's important and i'm happy to buy in terms of it lasting me years and not outgrowing it.

Scales for espresso? Do I need these?


I look forward to sharing my growing obsession and if there's any local people to me, give me a shout and we'll go out for a coffee











*Save**Save*
​


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome to the start of a long journey, you'll need all of the above and when you get them you'll want newer shinier ones


----------



## fosco (Sep 29, 2016)

Haha! I thought that might be the case! Who needs money anyway?


----------



## fosco (Sep 29, 2016)

Ok, so I got impatient!

All I need now is -

- A Decent Grinder - throw me your recommendations.

- Scales suitable for espresso - If you think I need this? And again feel free to pass me links


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe have a look at this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money

And look for jewellery scales on E-bay


----------

